# Changer Physiquement de clavier QWERTY > AZERTY



## cksuperstar (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un MacBook Unibody 13,3".
Je l'ai racheté à mon collègue, qui est espagnol, et est encore sous garantie.
Seul problème, le clavier est un QWERTY "espagnol". Je souhaiterais changer en AZERTY.
un vendeur m'a dit que ça me coûterai environ 200 ttc...
Comment puis-je faire autrement ? Car je trouve ça excessif.

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement,

Cks


----------



## Norm (22 Octobre 2009)

Tu peut lui donner la commande que ton clavier est un azerty mais il faudra d'habituer au lettres qwerty ou de coller des lettres (lettraset) sur les touches qui te reviendrais bien meilleur marché et qui est peut-être ce que le vendeur aurait fait lui-même.


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2009)

cksuperstar a dit:


> ...
> Je l'ai racheté à mon collègue, qui est espagnol, et est encore sous garantie....
> 
> Cks




C'est bien d'avoir des collègues encore sous garantie... 

Bon pour le changement de clavier, sur un unibody c'est pas évident car il faut entièrement démonter la bête par le dessous, jusqu'à accéder au clavier, qui est le dernier élément auquel on accède.... d'où le coût de l'opération!


----------



## cksuperstar (22 Octobre 2009)

Tout d'abord, merci pour vos réponses.

Ensuite, j'ai déjà pensé aux autocollants à appliquer sur les touches mais cette solution me gène. Ça fait moins bien.. ! je souhaiterais un clavier azerty net et propre !

Pour l'histoire du clavier, peut-être est-il possible, au lieu de tout démonter, d'acheter les touches et de les clipser à la place des autres ? Ce sont des touches clipsables / déclipsables non ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Octobre 2009)

cksuperstar a dit:


> Pour l'histoire du clavier, peut-être est-il possible, au lieu de tout démonter, d'acheter les touches et de les clipser à la place des autres ? Ce sont des touches clipsables / déclipsables non ?



yes, j'ai vu une video la-dessus. Apparement c'est hyper simple (meme pas la peine de racheter les touches si tu peux juste les reordonner entre elles)


----------



## arcank (22 Octobre 2009)

À 5&#8364; la touche, même en ne prenant que celles qui diffèrent entre les deux claviers, ça fait cher.

Et en plus autour de la touche Entrée, c'est pas exactement la même chose.


----------



## cksuperstar (22 Octobre 2009)

Ah mince...
Mais les stickers doivent faire quelque chose d'assez moche ? On doit bien les voir ? Ainsi que le toucher, il doit être différent ... ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2009)

Ben oui, sans doute, mais il n'y a guère d'autre solution, à part faire comme moi (j'ai en ce moment un Titanium avec un clavier Qwerty américain, je l'utilise tel quel) !


----------



## marcov (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acquis un powerbook g4 titanium aux USA (clavier qwerty).
Pour plus de facilités à l'écriture, et résidant désormais en France, je souhaite remplacer son clavier par un azerty (acquis sur ebay)

Seulement je découvre maintenant que les deux claviers n'ont pas la même connectique, cf photo en PJ

Voilà le verso des deux claviers, le qwerty à droite, qui a une plug noire longue. 
La plug de l azerty est blanche et plus épaisse.

J'ai tenté de désolidariser le plastique vert et le plastique orange sur l'azerty (apres avoir retiré le scotch), mais ils semblent assemblés.. 

Sur la photo, à gauche de la plaque de métal à trous se trouve l emplacement du branchement.

Est ce déjà arrivé à quelqu'un? Auriez vous des conseils?

Merci,
Marcov.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2009)

Il y a eu quatre générations de Titanium, le clavier de droite, sur la photo est celui monté sur les 3 dernière génération : le Gigabit ethernet (550 et 667 mhz), le DVI (667 et 800 Mhz) et la dernière génération (867 Mhz/1 Ghz). Celui de gauche est un clavier de Titanium de première génération (400/500 Mhz), dont la connectique était différente de ceux des trois suivantes. Tu n'as donc pas le bon clavier AZERTY (mais je connais quelqu'un que ce clavier intéresserait, un membre de MacGe qui a un Ti de première génération avec un clavier suisse. Si tu veux, je peux lui en parler) !


----------

